# Best surf fishing spots in the state of maryland?



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

i was just wondering what spots do you guys think is the best surf fishing spots in the state of maryland? What time of year and why do you believe it's one of the best?




Tight lines...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

If you're speaking of "REAL SURF FISHING" and not "BAY FISHING" I would have to say AI. Spring Run, and Fall Run.....


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

12th street OC. caught more fish there.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

OC , Assateague, SP, Breezy PT, PLO , Tiglmans & Hoopers island for near true surf fishing. Md has more pier/rvr fishing spots than true surf spots such as BushW, Solomons, choptank etc...
Me personally i think the Pax naval base is the best in md.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I hear pax is awesome! My friend just got a taste of it a few time last summer and always jokes that he's about to join the service just to fish at pax! And i think all the good fishing he and myself do together that has to be nice!


----------

